# sustain a case, sustain a claim



## Paramonol

Please help to translate: The court has decided to sustain a case.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

"De rechtbank heeft besloten een zaak voort te zetten." - Een equals a(n). 

"De rechtbank heeft besloten de zaak voort te zetten." - De equals the.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Paramonol said:


> The court has decided to sustain a case.



The court has decided to sustain a/the case.
De rechtbank heeft besloten een/de zaak voort te zetten.


----------



## eno2

Te behandelen


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Te behandelen



Eerder 'aan te houden' dan de andere infinitief.

'Sustain' derived from:
sustineo - Wiktionary


----------



## P2Grafn0l

I guess the below is what it is about.
To affirm the validity of: As in; _The judge has sustained the prosecutor's objection._

A little bit of context, would make your question clearer, Paramonol.


----------



## eno2

In court language, the court throws out a case or sustains it.

In Dutch  for me, sustain a case,  that means:   aanvaarden een zaak in behandeling te nemen, aanvaarden een zaak te behandelen. 

Een zaak in behandeling nemen is a normal way of talking about court cases

bv:



> ( uitstel van de )...*behandeling* van een zaak op verzoek van alle partijen.


 Lycaeus Juridisch Woordenboek (België)

Paramonol never gives context, not even when pressed.


----------



## Paramonol

Geleid door art. 303, 304, 307-309, 313-315,317,218 de Gerechtelijk Wetboek van Oekraïne, het panel van de rechters heeft besloten:

De eis van Illya Markovytsj – te voldoen.


----------



## bibibiben

_To sustain a claim _zou in Nederland met _een eis toewijzen _vertaald worden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _To sustain a claim _zou in Nederland met _een eis toewijzen _vertaald worden.


Hoe zou je 'to sustain a case' vertalen?


----------



## bibibiben

_To sustain a case _lijkt een minder vaste combinatie te zijn dan de collocatie _to sustain a claim_. _To sustain _kun je in dit geval waarschijnlijk het beste met _voortzetten _of _doorzetten _vertalen.


----------



## eno2

Een jurist moet maar doorhakken. Ik blijf bij in behandeling nemen . Misschien toelaten. Misschien aanvaarden.


----------



## Peterdg

Zou het misschien "ontvankelijk verklaren" kunnen betekenen?


----------



## eno2

Welja. Dat is het. Ik begreep het zo, maar kwam er niet op.

De vertaling van The court has decided to sustain a case is dan: het hof heeft de zaak ontvankelijk verklaard. Simpel.


----------

